# Italian bank accounts?



## rubenjesse9 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello all, I was offered some work in Milan but was told that I would need an Italian bank account to get paid. I am new to this country, and up to this point have just been using my American account and paying the fees each time. I was hoping I could receive some info regarding banks you would suggest (or have accounts with personally), and how the process works. Someone I met recently mentioned that their are free online banking accounts. Is that true? I have researched lots of info, but i'd feel a bit more comfortable with some responses from people who have gone through the process. Oh, and I do have a student visa, the Permesso di Soggiorno etc. Thank you!

Ruben


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Various more or less free accounts.

I use conto zero from Intessa. Vast majority of operations are free. I think they even have a youth version that a student could get with even more things free. 

ING online likely has the most free features. But they have fairly few branches so expect to do everything online.


----------



## rubenjesse9 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the Info Nick! I'm definitely going to look into all of that.


----------

